# tortoises for sale in Belgium



## emiel (Apr 22, 2017)

does anyone has tortoises for sale in Belgium or somewhere near to Belgium or can even ship them te me?
i am looking for all tortoises because I am a big fan of them and have a lot of experience.
they will get a great home with the best care )

thanks a lot!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

